# CVA Wolf 209



## tbubba (Nov 4, 2008)

I am interested in purchasing the CVA Wolf 209. I like both the size and cost. A number of reviewers note that the hammer does not stay back in cold weather. Most of my deer hunting is in cold or very cold weather. Is this common in the Wolf? I don't see this problem in Optima reviews and the hammer/action seems similar. Anyone have any expereince here?


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

idk about that hammer business, but my buddy loves his


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well from all the ppl. i have heard that've purchased it it's not a problem. I have a Optima which is VERY similar and never had the problem so the CVA Wolf is a good gun to start with no problem at all. Simple to use and shoots well. :beer:


----------

